

A Use for Smartphone Photos - psobot
http://petersobot.com/blog/a-use-for-smartphone-photos/

======
mtodd
Like the idea.

I often take a couple of shots of the same thing just to experiment; probably
a symptom of growing up shooting digital. I guess you're just banking on
randomness preventing dupes from showing too often or manually removing them.

~~~
psobot
Dupes are definitely possible - though rare in my case. Not only am I
randomizing which photos get thumbnailed, I also randomize their order on each
page load. I do screen the photos before they get deployed anyways.

------
Estragon
Blog doesn't scroll on my smartphone,so I couldn't read the post.(Standard
browser on droid running android 2.2.3.)

~~~
nfriedly
Not that its much of an excuse, but it does work well in Opera Mini on
android.

~~~
Estragon
Oops, didn't mean it as a callout, just hoped the bug report would be helpful.
Probably should have emailed it.

Given the number of browsers you'd need to check, it's completely
understandable for a lone developer to miss something like this. Though I do
wish people would leave the standard scroll functionality well enough alone.

~~~
psobot
My bad - I tried to leave scrolling alone, but somewhere in my spaghetti of
media queries it got hijacked. Working on a fix. Thanks for the heads up!

------
akavi
The cropping algorithm seems like a two-dimensional version of the one Reddit
uses for its thumbnails.

~~~
psobot
You're right - the original author of the algorithm based it on the Reddit
algorithm. (Original gist: <https://gist.github.com/a54cd41137b678935c91>)

------
rogerbraun
We did similar things with images in this Codebrawl:
[http://codebrawl.com/contests/content-aware-image-
cropping-w...](http://codebrawl.com/contests/content-aware-image-cropping-
with-chunkypng)

------
kevinchen
It might be interesting to see this algorithm implemented in a photo-
organizing software. Just like we have auto-levels, we can also have auto-
crop.

~~~
samstave
I want auto top with auto album, auto upload and auto organize.

Take a pic, it crops it and uploads it into an album set which can be
filtered/organized by time day week month year with a simple slider.

------
jawns
Here's a similar tool that uses ImageMagick and PHP:
[http://jueseph.com/2010/06/opticrop-content-aware-
cropping-w...](http://jueseph.com/2010/06/opticrop-content-aware-cropping-
with-php-and-imagemagick/)

------
pilsetnieks
I learned from a designer friend of mine a long time ago that image resizing
to smaller sizes makes them blurry - if you'd just sharpen them a bit it makes
a world of difference. It also isn't all that hard to do in Python.

~~~
sp332
Since he already uses "content-aware" entropy calculations to find a good
thumbnail, I think it would be relevant to use a content-aware resize as well.
<http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/resize/#liquid-rescale>

------
tbh
That's quite clever. Good work! Shame this didn't occur to me a couple of
years ago when I needed it. :) Ah well.

------
anaphora
hope someone ports this to RoR and includes an installation guide. would make
for a very fine photo gallery.

~~~
psobot
It's fairly slow as-is, taking something like 500ms to locate and render one
thumbnail. It might not work the best in a Rails project, but could be used as
a pre-processor in a Rake task of some sort.

------
ionforce
How does it do with faces?

~~~
psobot
Not the best - faces might not have the highest entropy in a photo. Existing
photo managers (i.e.: iPhoto) already have advanced facial recognition built
in, though.

------
kevinsd
please change your font. it is hard to read in my chrome.

